

Toyota takes Elon Musk's “Bullshit” and powers a car with it - wiremine
http://www.businessinsider.com/toyota-is-taking-on-the-hydrogen-car-haters--including-elon-musk-2015-4

======
Someone1234
The Elon Musk thing seems like an unnecessary tangent.

What I really want to know is: How is the hydrogen packaged? It seems like in
a lot of ways hydrogen would be an incredible fuel source, since as they say
in the article it burns clean and at least in theory can be refueled like oil-
based products.

From my understanding hydrogen's biggest problem has been that it has to be
delivered under pressure, which both makes it more dangerous/explosive, but
also makes pumps and cars more expensive.

There was some talk in the mid 2000s about binding hydrogen into a chemical
compound which makes it more stable, but not so stable that it is difficult to
extract again (essentially giving it an diesel level of stability, rather than
a water level of one). What happened to that?

Is this Toyota car another high-pressure hydrogen project or something new?

~~~
toomuchtodo
> From my understanding hydrogen's biggest problem has been that it has to be
> delivered under pressure, which both makes it more dangerous/explosive, but
> also makes pumps and cars more expensive.

Its biggest problem is that its not a fuel; there are no hydrogen stores on
Earth, and the only way to produce it is through highly inefficient
electrolysis or through cracking natural gas.

In this case, they're taking methane and producing hydrogen....when they could
just burn the methane in the existing natural gas engines they've put in
Camrys for god knows how long.

Showcasing a terrible technology doesn't magically make it feasible for large
scale production and distribution.

